# Oxford Philharmonia - Reading UK 30 March



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Are playing at the Reading Concert Hall on Friday. The programme is Prokofief Classical symphony, Saint Saens Cello Concerto no 1 & Tchaikovsky's 4th.

Tickets are 2 for 1 on Reading Arts website - note that the seats in the balcony are not very comfortable.


----------

